# Missed dependency on kdesdk port



## phreak (Dec 6, 2011)

I have recently upgraded my FreeBSD system from 8.1-RELEASE to 8.2-RELEASE. I upgrade the rest of the port by running `portupgrade -a`
It failed at the kdesdk port.

I have tried `portupgrade -Pa` which does not help as there is no prebuilt version found.

`portmaster -a` produced an infinitive recursive loop on the kdesdk port.

I have googled the problem and found this webpage which suggested upgrading kde4-baseapps.
http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=95313​
I have followed the the instructions and upgraded from kdebase-4.5.5 to kde4-baseapps-4.7.3 and solved the problem.

Here is the snip of the failed build log:

```
...

[ 20%] Building CXX object dolphin-plugins/git/CMakeFiles/fileviewgitplugin.dir/fileviewgitplugin.o
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool
 FileViewGitPlugin::beginRetrieval(const QString&)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp:198: error: 'LocallyModifiedUnstagedVersion' was not
 declared in this scope
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp:223: error: 'LocallyModifiedUnstagedVersion' was not
 declared in this scope
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp:226: error: 'LocallyModifiedUnstagedVersion' was not
 declared in this scope
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp: In member function 'virtual QList<QAction*>
 FileViewGitPlugin::contextMenuActions(const KFileItemList&)':
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.7.3/dolphin-plugins/git/fileviewgitplugin.cpp:294: error: 'LocallyModifiedUnstagedVersion' was not
 declared in this scope
gmake[2]: *** [dolphin-plugins/git/CMakeFiles/fileviewgitplugin.dir/fileviewgitplugin.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [dolphin-plugins/git/CMakeFiles/fileviewgitplugin.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

...

[ 22%] Building CXX object lokalize/src/CMakeFiles/lokalize.dir/projectoverviewadaptor.o
Linking CXX executable lokalize
[ 22%] Built target lokalize
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20111206-15835-1jsyjxq-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=
kdesdk-4.5.5 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.5.5 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! devel/kdesdk4 (kdesdk-4.5.5)  (unknown build error)
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2011)

Always read /usr/ports/UPDATING.



> ```
> 20111016:
> AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
> AUTHOR: [email]kde@FreeBSD.org[/email]
> ...


----------



## phreak (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, SirDice.


----------

